# Need a fairing for my allroad (C5 A6 wagon), any help?



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

(also posted in cycling forum)
So I pieced together a Thule rack (crossroad feet, load bars, two fork mount trays) and I need suggestions on the fairing for my 01 Audi allroad. The feet and bars that I bought came with an older Thule 555 (i think that is right) fairing. The way the factory side rails are set up, they have markings where to attached the feet. According to the manual, this is the only spot they should be mounted.
The front bar is behind the sunroof. The 555 is too wide to fit between the rails - even if it did, it rests on the sunroof.
Should I get one of the smaller fairings and just leave it on top of the sunroof, or should I move the front bar up far enough to make the 555 fit? 
I can add pics if it makes it easier to understand.
TIA


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Need a fairing for my allroad (C5 A6 wagon), any help? (Narcoleptic_724)*

i have a newer thule fairing, just moved it up so its just in front of the sunroof.


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Need a fairing for my allroad (C5 A6 wagon), any help? (Narcoleptic_724)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Narcoleptic_724* »_(also posted in cycling forum)
According to the manual, this is the only spot they should be mounted.
TIA

Not sure about the thule set up, but I never had any problems with my yak mounted a little behind the suggested mounting points...








two bike and one LOADED box
still have the fairing(and not much use for it at the moment) if you're interested


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Need a fairing for my allroad (dubhuman)*

was that pic above taken in ithaca??


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Need a fairing for my allroad (callaghan.)*

It was taken with an olympus....

macon, georgia


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Need a fairing for my allroad (dubhuman)*

ohh ok...looks exactlyyy like this place in ithaca, ny


----------



## Narcoleptic_724 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Need a fairing for my allroad (dubhuman)*

I couldn't make out the fairing that well in the pic so I went to your photo bucket to see if you had any others.......
We went to the same high school........small world


----------

